# do you leave water heater when you are not at camp



## styron (Aug 14, 2012)

well the water in the camper is just about working i just have to tighten some clamps.my question is can the water heater be on when we are not at camp.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Answer to your subject line question: Yes, I leave the water heater when I am not at camp - it is not portable and I can't carry it with me.

Answer to your question in the body of your message: No. Doesn't take that long to heat if it goes completely cold.


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

I turn mine off when not camping. No need to waste gas or electric when not present. We aren't at a permanment site so it can go weeks without use. But if at permanment site I don't see no reason to turn off, hot water when you get there.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I turn it on when I get to camp then turn it off before I go home. It's all weekend long. Propane will heat it up right quick. Electric takes a bit longer but works well.


----------



## Isschade (May 14, 2017)

We just got a brand new camper and it's been 20+ years since I've been camping. Do you turn off EVERYTHING, including the tanks before moving ?? They had everything off from the dealer but now we're on our own.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Isschade said:


> We just got a brand new camper and it's been 20+ years since I've been camping. Do you turn off EVERYTHING, including the tanks before moving ?? They had everything off from the dealer but now we're on our own.


Water pump? Yes (if you spring a leak you won't know). Water heater? Always off except about 15 minutes before needed. Propane? Depends. A packed and cooled down fridge will be okay for several hours while travelling - if taking longer (and not re-fueling) will let fridge run on propane. Be careful where things are, though. I got to a campground one time and discovered that a bike had moved in the camper, knocking one of the stove knobs. Had to air it out (though I leave my Maxx Air vent open while travelling, so that helped).


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

I turn everything off when we are not camping, but when we arrive at the CG, I fire up the water as part of set up and turn it off as part of take down.


----------

